# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour du lịch Nha Trang – Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm giá tốt hè 2015 lh 0966072501

## saleanhsaomoi

*Tour du lịch Nha Trang – Đà Lạt* 
* (Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô + Máy bay)*

*Tour du lịch Nha Trang – Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm  đưa quý khách đến với* dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió. 
Ðà Lạt thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh về phía đông bắc gần 200km. Đà Lạt là một thành phố nằm ở vùng cao nguyên Lâm Viên với độ cao 1500m, phong cảnh thiên nhiên hết sức ngoạn mục. Ðà Lạt mang dáng dấp như một thành phố cổ nước Pháp, có lịch sử hơn 100 năm xây dựng.

*Ngày 01: Nha Trang  (Ăn trưa trên máy bay, tối)*
*Buổi sáng:* *Sáng:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* đón quý  khách tại điểm hẹn đưa quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Cam Ranh, tới sân bay Cam Ranh xe ôtô đón đoàn đưa về thành phố Nha Trang, quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn.
*Buổi chiều :*.Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đến bến tàu Vinpearl land đi cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam (3 km) để đến với _Khu du lịch 5 sao Vinpearl_ *(Hòn Ngọc Việt).*
*Buổi tối :* Quý khách đi cáp treo trở về Nha Trang, tự túc phương tiện về khách sạn hoặc tiếp tục đi dạo phố biển về đêm – nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

*Ngày 02:  Khám phá biển Nha Trang    (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau ăn sáng 8h30 xe đón quý khách  tại khách sạn đưa ra cảng Đá lên tàu khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu
*10h00 -11h30:Đến Hòn Mun (Đảo Yến)* *quý khách tham quan nghe giới thiệu về Đảo Yến.*Tham quan hang Yến, San hô, sinh vật cảnh tại Đảo Yến 
11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một.Quý khách ăn bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”  Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với người ấy.
*15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu. Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm. Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai.*
*16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn. Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.*

*Ngày 03: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt*  *(Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*08h00*: Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường có thể ngắm nhìn đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai, nghỉ chân tại suối nước khoáng nóng Mỹ á.
*13h00:* Tới Đà Lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ, tối tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố về đêm, chợ Đà Lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...  

*Ngày 04: Thăm quan thành phố Đà Lạt  * *(Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng. Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn đi tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm toạ lạc trên núi Phượng Hoàng,ngắm nhìn Hồ Tuyền Lâm thơ mộng.
*09h45:* Tham quan *thác Prenn, Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm* một trong những thác đẹp của Thành Phố Đà Lạt.
*10h30:* Trở về Đà Lạt ăn trưa với các móm ăn đặc trưng của người Đà Lạt.
*13h00:* T*hăm Vườn Hoa Thành Phố*, nơi lưu giữ nhiều giống hoa quý hiếm của cả nước.
*13h45:* *Thăm quan Dinh Bảo Đại* - dịnh thự của vị vua cuối cùng của Việt Nam 
*14h30:* Thăm ngôi nhà kỳ lạ - *biệt thự Hằng Nga* với một phong cách kiến trúc khác lạ. Thăm biệt thự này quý khách sẽ thấy những hình thù khác lạ thuỳ theo trí tưởng tượng riêng của mỗi người.
*15h15:* Tham quan *Thung Lũng Tình Yêu* bởi nó mang trong mình câu chuyện tình đầy thú vị, khu vui chơi dành riêng cho trẻ em bên dưới thung lũng tình yêu là chiếc hồ thơ mộng xa xa là ngọn núi Langbiang hùng vĩ tạo lên bức trang sơn thuỷ hữu tình.
*16h45:* Chia tay T*hung Lũng Tình.* Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 

*Ngày 5: Đà Lạt – Hà nội * *(Ăn sáng, trưa máy bay)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách tự do tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Buổi trưa quý khách trả phòng khách sạn, sau đó quý khách ra sân bay Liên Khương đáp chuyến bay VN218 khởi hành lúc  11h30 trở về Hà nội. 13h30 Về tới sân bay Nội Bài xe ôtô đón đoàn về điểm xuất phát, chia tay Quý khách, kết thúc chương trình *Tour du lịch đi Nha Trang – Đà Lạt 5 ngày 4 đêm* và hẹn gặp lại.

*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 2.650.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)* 
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên mang tính tham khảo và có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời gian khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất! 
Khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ để biết chi tiết về giá.

** Giá bao gồm:*
- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*,  phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
-  Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 100.000đ/bữa chính và 30.000đ/bữa sáng.
- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
- Vé cáp treo vào Vinpearland
- Bảo hiểm du lịch.

** Giá không bao gồm: * 
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
-  Vé máy bay đi  Đà Lạt và Nha Trang //Hà Nội (Vé máy bay khứ hồi là: 4.950.000VNĐ)- Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể.

** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04 3931 0461 Hotline:* *0966 072 501*
*Email: yen.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.newstarlighttravel.com  – www.thuexedulichhanoi.com.vn* 
*www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 
http://dulichnhatrangasm.com/tour-du...g-5-ngay-4-dem

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

